# Looking to get in to Steelhead fishing



## NoMercy071311 (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm just a student looking to fish preferably the grand river. I have never fished in a river though. Everybody tells me that that is the best place for steelhead fishing. I went out and bought a long rod and chest waders and that's about it. Any advice for me? Like what part to go to, type of bait, time of year. 

Thanks


----------



## SteelEyes (Jul 1, 2013)

River fishing steelhead is a good time. Started doing it when I was a real little kid, and there are a lot of techniques you can use. Ohio has great steelhead fishing and a lot of access.
If you've got a spinning or baitcasting setup, you can fish several techniques. Casting spoons and/or lures. There are ways to drift or backtroll lures like kwikfish downriver into their faces. You can also drift eggsacs on snelled hooks. Some people have luck with some other baits or pink plastic worms. Lots of good information on this site and others if you search around.

A place to start is river access, ODNR has fishing maps showing public access points, Rivers & Streams Tab.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/FishingSubhomePage/LakeMapLandingPage/tabid/19478/Default.aspx
But there are a few more areas you can fish as well, aside from private land on these rivers you can also shore fish at a few river mouths. When I was young we used to cast spoons from shore at the mouth of Arcola Creek, there are a couple other creeks in Geneva State Park.
A big part of it is learning the 2 of strains of fish you find in NE Ohio and learning when they run. Pennsylvania stocks a different strain than Ohio and they run a little earlier. The guy on this site, although I think primarily a fly fisherman, has a lot of good information on the biology and habits of the NE Ohio steelhead if you just click around and read.
http://www.steelheadschool.com/


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

No Mercy,

If you want to cut your learning curve WAY down, spend a couple of $ and buy yourself a copy of this book:

Steelhead Guide: Fly Fishing Techniques and Strategies for Lake Erie Steelhead

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Steelhead-Guide-Fishing-Techniques-Strategies/dp/0966517245/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1378394923&sr=8-1&keywords=john+nagy+steelhead"]Steelhead Guide: Fly Fishing Techniques and Strategies for Lake Erie Steelhead: John Nagy, Jeff Wynn, Les Troyer: 9780966517248: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31G4j5g71yL[/ame]

I started fishing steelhead ~ 1996, and a most of my learning was trial & error, along with just talking with guys on the Chagrin & Grand Rivers. This worked, but it took me a long time before I started catching fish with any kind of regularity.

A also agree with the above poster that there are some very good steelhead fisherman on this site that can provide much information. Use the PM function if asking about any spots on the rivers...... steelhead fisherman can be very protetective of their holes!

The rivers & creeks that flow into Erie from Cleveland East offer some of the best steelhead fishing in the country for numbers of fish.

Good luck, and enjoy!

Dave


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Pikeman is right about that book, contains a wealth of info you'll need to know about Steelhead fishing. I'd suggest trying to meet up with someone who is willing to teach you things that will help you get into your first fish. One word of caution, this is a very addictive sport. After you get your first chrome fish all hope for you will be lost, all you'll think about is your next fish. PM sent.


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome to one of the most addictive sports on the planet. These guys have you pointed to the right way. Do all your reading an online research first. Then you need to just get out and do it. Nothing replaces on stream learning in my book.


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

Step 1 is never listen to Chef T! He'll filled your head with crazy ideas! Like using a baitcaster for chrome!


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

How about zebco 33,.......? lol that be me!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

The top 3 sticky posts on this forum will be a good start. The book by Nagy is also a great tool. Welcome to the madness!


----------

